

SSL encryption coming to The Pirate Bay - mariorz
http://www.slyck.com/story1691_SSL_Encrpytion_Coming_to_The_Pirate_Bay

======
utnick
what is the point of this?

The isp's will still be able to tell that it is bittorrent by the traffic
patterns and the lawyers will still be able to sue you because your ip address
is still exposed.

I guess if you don't like other people knowing that you are really downloading
you got served 2 it can be helpful, but other than that idk

~~~
attack
Perhaps to somewhat protect the people who upload torrents to the site? I'm
sure a lot of incriminating evidence could be gathered by observing all the
uploading/commenting/posting that someone does on tpb.

Of course, everyone knows that the whole SSL setup is quite vulnerable to MIM.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Hopefully this will get the guys who work on Transmission to add HTTPoSSL
support :)

------
ComputerGuru
_encryption_ please :)

EDIT Thanks for changing it :)

